# downriver,mi - 2 yard salt dogg



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sphe 2000 with side boards ,it will hold 2.5 +yards .newer vibrator .$2000 
I also have an extra spinner assembly for a back up for 200 extra.call 313-443-7067


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

For sale again .works great .


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------

